# UHMW strips not fitting into miter slot - how to remedy?



## xvimbi (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi - I got myself a miter track and some UHMW strips from Peachtree. The strips are supposed to fit into the miter tracks and slide in them. However, they are a fraction too wide (Peatchtree denies, but my calipers don't lie...), and so they have to be forced into the track, and they won't move at all. I don't have a planer, and sanding UHMW plastic is futile.

I could try to rout away a tiny amount, but I would have to make a jig to handle these thin, flexible strips. Before I go down that route, I wanted to know if anybody had any other recommendations.

Thanks! MM


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi MM

Without the tools you will need to use the router table to mill off a little bit,,I would put the UHMW in sandwich type jig,the 4" wide bread on the bottom and the top with some double sided carpet tape holding the UHMW in place and using a trim router bit to remove just a little bit,stick a business card to the outfeed side of the fence with some DSCT , the card should do the trick of removing the stock clean..

Good Luck

====



xvimbi said:


> Hi - I got myself a miter track and some UHMW strips from Peachtree. The strips are supposed to fit into the miter tracks and slide in them. However, they are a fraction too wide (Peatchtree denies, but my calipers don't lie...), and so they have to be forced into the track, and they won't move at all. I don't have a planer, and sanding UHMW plastic is futile.
> 
> I could try to rout away a tiny amount, but I would have to make a jig to handle these thin, flexible strips. Before I go down that route, I wanted to know if anybody had any other recommendations.
> 
> Thanks! MM


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Use a sharp hand plane with a fine cut.


----------



## Lemuzz (Jul 25, 2008)

Or use skiis


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

Mike Wingate said:


> Use a sharp hand plane with a fine cut.


+1 on using a handplane to shave the plastic.


----------



## BowlBit (Nov 2, 2009)

I had the same problem with a 4 foot strip I bought from Peachtree. I took an old 3" sanding belt, double sided tape and a scrap piece of MDF. Applied the tape to the MDF, cut the belt across and applied that to the tape. Clamped the MDF to the bench and proceeded to sand the edge of the UHMW to get the fit I wanted.


----------

